# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pebblecrete Nightmare

## Doughboy

Our home has a pebblecrete covered verandah, being 30 odd years old the pebblecrete has decided to part company with the concrete itself. This has resulted in a very patchy and not so pleasing verandah.  
Any ideas on removal of pebblecrete??? I just want it gone.....

----------


## silentC

Don't know if this is of any assistance, but I had the same problem at the parent's house years ago. The pebblecrete was over a compressed cement sheet flooring. I used a flat spade and scraped it all off. It came up easy.

----------


## Metung

Bloody hell, I have just started putting down 35 metres of Pebblemix on my verandah. Hope it isn't the same as pebblecrete. But then again, in 35 years, it may be none of my concern. I'm not game to ask why you want it gone.

----------


## scooter

Rotary hammer drill with wide chisel bit?

----------


## Doughboy

The peeblecrete is very patchy. Unsightly and not very nice to walk on, I want it gone so i can lay pavers or tiles over the concrete. I had wanted just the concrete but it has a huge crack through the middle of the verandah. 
I have considered hardwood decking but am leaning towards pavers, simply for ease of maintainence.

----------

